# @Oupa's boy



## Gert_Koen (2/4/15)

Hi all.
Does anyone know how @Oupa's little boy is doing?
Lots of hugs and feel betters to the little man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

He is doing OK... he is in for gromets...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

